# is this dock?



## wizzard (Apr 27, 2005)

is this dock? and if so, what kind??

<img src="http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y159/wizzard489/plant005.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

sorry if the pics are too large

thanx in advance


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

Might be horseradish, check the roots.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

looks like yellow dock.


----------



## wizzard (Apr 27, 2005)

dug 1 up today... the root is a pale yellow..... so not horseradish


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Do you eat it?


----------



## wizzard (Apr 27, 2005)

i do not eat it... but provided it is dock, you can eat it like a salad green. i think it is bitter dock though, which would not be very good to eat


----------



## starkravenmad2 (Feb 22, 2005)

no doubt about it......its dock
very hard to get rid of as any part or piece of root will strike easily


----------



## wizzard (Apr 27, 2005)

what color would the root of bitter dock be?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

starkravenmad2 said:


> no doubt about it......its dock
> very hard to get rid of as any part or piece of root will strike easily


this is correct.

i find that it is best eaten as an early spring cooked green. by the time it gets any size on it, it gets bitter.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

This is yelloow dock? I've been feeding it to my rabbits, chickens and ducks. They love it. It's all over the place around here.


----------

